# Dominator GTX8



## crazzzy85 (21. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es denn möglich ist die Dominator GTX8 direkt von Corsair zu bestellen? Im onlineshop sind sie gelistet aber nicht bestellbar. Kommen da noch welche nach oder gibt es gar keine mehr. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
Ps. Die Dominator GTX2 wären auch eine Alternative


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2011)

Über den Hersteller welche zu kaufen ist meist teurer als bei anderen Händlern, bei Geilzhals wirst du sie sicher günstiger finden.


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey crazzzy 

Splave verkauft bei Xtremesystems.org gerade ein paar seiner Kits. Darunter auch 4 der GTX8 Riegel. Hier der Link zum Thread: XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke der8auer leider habe ich im XS nicht genug Beiträge um in den Marktplatz zu kommen ):


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Ihr könnt bei speziellen Sachen auch bei der Alternate anfragen, die richten dann die Anfrage meist an uns und wir schauen dann ob wir das organisieren können.


----------

